
Ask HN: How many people pay for Sublime Text 3? - mangeletti
I&#x27;ve been curious, for a long time now, how successful a really popular app like Sublime Text 3 can be as nagware.
======
greenjellybean
It's an interesting question and I've wondered the same thing. winRAR is a
piece of nagware that works great but has a reputation of people not ever
buying it. I've seen phrases like "what?! you've actually bought winRAR" many
times online. On the other hand, Sublime Text seems to have the opposite with
lots of people proudly exclaiming they've purchased it. Without knowing actual
numbers it's impossible to tell but there is some culture at play here.

The type of software probably plays a role as well. Sublime text is heavily
used throughout the day but I can go weeks without needing winRAR.

------
whostolemyhat
I've bought it, and bought a licence for ST2 a couple of years ago as well. I
use it every day and feel kind of morally obliged to support the developers. I
even spend money on Photoshop and Spotify every month.

------
MalcolmDiggs
If by 'pay for it', you mean 'close the purchase popup subconsciously without
even noticing it', then yes, I pay for it.

------
BlakePetersen
I paid for it, but am not using Sublime Text any longer. I now use phpStorm
and Webstorm (paid for both, well worth the workflow/efficiency improvements)
and Atom for one-off file edits. Just swap 'sudo subl /etc/hosts' with 'sudo
atom /etc/hosts' and you're all good! ;]

~~~
subrat_rout
I was using PHPStorm but stopped using as it adds a big data folder(idea) into
the application folder along with several xml files which was messing up my
GitHub push. I read some documentation but was not able to figure it out. Any
idea how to avoid it? Thank you.

~~~
bzalasky
You should create a ~/.gitconfig file that specifies an excludes file for all
of your git projects that keeps editor generated files/directories out of your
repo. ([http://365git.tumblr.com/post/519016351/three-ways-of-
exclud...](http://365git.tumblr.com/post/519016351/three-ways-of-excluding-
files))

~~~
subrat_rout
Thanks for the information. It was helpful.

~~~
bzalasky
No problem!

------
bzalasky
I've paid for it, but have since switched almost entirely to Emacs(evil mode),
Vim and IntelliJ. LightTable intrigued me for a while, but I'd say I'm more
interested in the source code (as it's a sizeable ClojureScript application)
than using it for active development.

------
LordHog
I have ST3 installed, but only as a secondary editor (primary is UltraEdit
Studio). WinRAR was brought up and I do own a license for it. Granted, I
purchased it about 6+ years ago, but still valid to this day.

------
debian69
I pay for it , best purchase i've made.

------
shellab
I paid for it and use it every day.

------
d11z
Paid for it, learned vim, now it's gathering dust on my SSD.

~~~
kzisme
How did you go about learning vim, and how long till it you became more
productive with it?

~~~
cwt
Spend a few minutes each day writing some code in vim. Force yourself to use
its macros and try and find new macros to use.

------
touristtam
nope trialing it at the moment to replace notepad++ under windows, but I find
the price hard to justify.

------
factorialboy
I do.

